# Adequan - Induction Period



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sounds like he feels better, over does it and then suffers..


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Titan1 is right. Dogs live in the moment. Right now I feel good so I will do whatever I want until I don't feel good. So he is. Then he pays for it. So next time don't play ball after the walk. Let him hang out around the house. 

The one thing I've found is consistent walks really helps. Off leash if you can. We are down to monthly shots. But the first few days after a shot they are more active (I have 2 on shots).

Another thing to consider is adding B12 injections. B12 is cheap - $40 for a bottle of 100 injections I think. I got a bottle from my vet and give it when I give the adequan injections. It helps with recovery afterwards and it helps one of my dogs with digestion. If your dog doesn't need it, it is water soluble and will not be stored in the liver. 

I also used acupuncture a couple of times a week. It really helped. So you might want to try that.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!

We have had tremendous success with using Adequan for at least three senior Goldens. Right now Joker, age 14, is on it and getting weekly injections for arthritis. I recall that the usual drill is the twice-weekly injections for four weeks and then backing off gradually to once per month. However, we have been giving the injections to Joker weekly for about two years now and it has made a world of difference for him. He also takes Tramadol and we have considered adding other meds. 

Pain can make all of us a bit depressed and sluggish. I suspect that your boy will get better as the meds help him feel better.

Good luck and please let us know how things go.


----------



## RandS (Feb 27, 2015)

Thank you all! He had a good day yesterday, in spite of it being a rainy wet day. We went on a couple walks, and he seemed to feel well in the house - carrying around his ball, digging holes in his bed, etc. 

This morning I gave him his 5th injection.


----------

